# introducing myself



## 67yearsyoung (Dec 10, 2019)

I'm a 67-years-young male living in Los Angeles. I've been married for 34 years, very happily. I'm blessed. I'm a business coach by trade. I joined this forum to contribute.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

67yearsyoung said:


> I'm a 67-years-young male living in Los Angeles. I've been married for 34 years, very happily. I'm blessed. I'm a business coach by trade. I joined this forum to contribute.


*Glad to have you with us! Welcome aboard!*


----------

